# River Fish ID



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

What is this? Largemouth or KY? Don't comment if you saw it in another thread about a month ago. I'm just curious what you guys think it is.


----------



## fishaman1652 (Dec 28, 2011)

Pic?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

LilSiman/Medina said:


> What is this? Largemouth or KY? Don't comment if you saw it in another thread about a month ago. I'm just curious what you guys think it is.


pic would help lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

Based on the evidence, northern pike for sure. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

Nessie. Definitely Nessie...


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

sorry guys lol. Just got back on and the pic didn't work.


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

Large Mouth bass


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

idk toobnoob looks more like an asian carp too me....look at that faint lateral line....lol..........nah its a largemouth bud!


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Alright looked different, didn't know it was a spot.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

yep, lm

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

